# New from Michigan



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Im from the west side of michigan. I spend most of my time at bittersweet if anyone knows it but i like to get up to crystal or boyne once a year. Im currently rideing a k2 board with crappy step-ins. Im going to be buying a new setup here in the comming week. I was gunna get flow flight 4's what ever boots fit me best and i was looking at the arbor formula. Im not to familar with Arbors stuff but the guy at the snow shop said in its price range ($300ish) It was very suprizing on how well it rides. I ride a mix of all mountain and park. I would do more back woods Free ride if there were any real mountains out here. So basicly i would like your oppinion about this setup. I wanna keep the board price around $300. Thanks for your imput My names Alex btw.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome fellow Michigander! How is Bittersweet? I've always wanted to check it out, but I usually find myself going back to Mt. Holly because it's so close.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Not bad. It usaly has a good park. I like it and its kinda close for me but i would check it out


----------

